# British TV



## jacky mclean

Can someone tell me how you can get British TV channels in Italy without having to buy SKY - do you have to have a dish?


----------



## gra80

If you have a good Internet connection then try filmon.tv. It's free, doesn't need you to register and you can get all the bbc, itv, channels 4 and 5 and a few others


----------



## KimMii

gra80 said:


> If you have a good Internet connection then try filmon.tv. It's free, doesn't need you to register and you can get all the bbc, itv, channels 4 and 5 and a few others


They've just 'updated' or 'downgraded' or something...and now there are only a few channels to choose from...until yesterday, we could watch about 10 or 15 UK Channels on Filmon...which was good for us Aussies to keep up with Home & Away (even if it was just to see the beaches every now and then)


----------



## jacky mclean

Thanks - has anyone heard of a global router?......If so, do they work?


----------



## sharonsmu

jacky mclean said:


> Can someone tell me how you can get British TV channels in Italy without having to buy SKY - do you have to have a dish?


yes you do and a very big one depending on where you live. Its to do with how British TV is broadcast, there is always youtube or you can try and get a Uk sky card and get a sky dish pointed the hotbird satellite but sky are trying to stop people doing this the card is now tied to the box so not so easy these days. If you do go down the italian sky route you can watch a lot of programmes in the original language. or there are some websites that you can watch english tv on again for a subscription and not sure how legal they are....


----------



## islandhop

You can view UKTV online as long as you have a UKTV license, websites such as VPN providers are fully legal as it is down to the person viewing to have a valid UK license. Me and the wife have been very happy using such services and for just £3.99 you can get UKTV and secure your internet at the sametime we used s4uvpnsurfer just do a search excellent service we can view all uktv channels with them.

Compared to getting a dish it's a no brainer and as mentioned it's great value for money just depends on how much you miss UKTV.

Regards
Tim


----------



## alaric

Hi. I just checked the uk tv licence website and it says:

'You need to be covered by a valid TV Licence if you watch or record TV as it's being broadcast. This includes the use of devices such as a computer, laptop, mobile phone or DVD/video recorder.'

So as long as it's not live TV, it appears you don't need a tv licence. So using on demand services like iplayer should be fine.

Logging in from outside the UK is presumably a different matter. Given it is not possible, on licensing gounds, to log in to live broadcasts or on demand from outside the uk without using a uk based vpn server to fool the system I find it hard to believe it's legal.

For my part I'm happy to pay whatever is needed to watch uk tv as it's broadcast and using on demand sites, and want my UK sky service back. Why can't I just point a dish at the satellite and carry on with the service I had in the UK, paying for it of course, at an increased rate if needed?

It's about time this licencing BS was sorted out, even if only within the EU.

Sean.


----------



## vinhquang

Im watched via filmon.tv. It free haha , pls try it


----------



## Ligman

*Uk tv*

Hi
On advice from a local expert we tried a satellite dish on the Adriatic, cost a lot of money and we still couldn't get UK TV because the area was not in the Satellite's "footprint", never got my money back!

Now we watch UK TV on the internet; with a VPN, "My Private Network" gives us a great service £6 per month, but very easy to open up.

We get live TV and iplayer- Sometimes we have to give ITV our postcode, so we use a London one.

We have not seen a licence detector van in the Adriatic. If you buy a TV in Italy I believe you have to buy an Italian TV licence, so you can appease your conscience with that

Hope this helps


----------



## dodylolo

*UK TV in Italy*



jacky mclean said:


> Can someone tell me how you can get British TV channels in Italy without having to buy SKY - do you have to have a dish?


You have probably solved this by now. We have a satellite dish and FreeSat in Piemonte - and we did not require the huge dish that was recommended. Excellent reception except in certain atmospheric conditions.


----------



## jacky mclean

Thanks for all your recommendations however I am interested in a global router - anyone heard of this and how it works?


----------



## jacky mclean

Thanks for this - as I am not a techy at all.....what do I do first?....do I search for a VPN provider before I move to Italy or once I am there? Then how does it actually work? - software? Or is there a type of box? I need simple language to understand.....I am moving to Umbria....any advice would be truly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Foot Ball

jacky mclean said:


> Thanks for this - as I am not a techy at all.....what do I do first?....do I search for a VPN provider before I move to Italy or once I am there? Then how does it actually work? - software? Or is there a type of box? I need simple language to understand.....I am moving to Umbria....any advice would be truly appreciated.
> 
> thanks


Well as my name says it i love football, so i m not techy orientated myself, I got the router plugged it into my tele myself ....it asked me for the wi fi password and job done

I got mine from mel1987 here ...they post worldwide I think.....so it doesn t matter really where u r.....


----------



## jacky mclean

*Uk tv*

Thanks.....so what do you mean 'you got yours here from mel1987' - did you get it from some person, or do you buy it from a shop??

Also, do you have all the BBC and ITV channels live? Or is it all catchup?

Sorry to be asking so many questions....it's cos I'm hopeless!


----------



## jacky mclean

Hi...is it all catchup or live TV? And is it a matter of just downloading filmon or do you get some sort of router box?


----------



## Foot Ball

jacky mclean said:


> Thanks.....so what do you mean 'you got yours here from mel1987' - did you get it from some person, or do you buy it from a shop??
> 
> Also, do you have all the BBC and ITV channels live? Or is it all catchup?
> 
> Sorry to be asking so many questions....it's cos I'm hopeless!


mel told me where to get it from...it s on online shop.....live tv and all channels


I am really happy with this option.... and the fact that I can upgrade and downgrade with my football channels is brilliant....It is like a router i plugged it into my tele and put my wifi password in, actually I think it asked me which connection I prefer cause it picked up more.....(and i can youtube and all with it, go back if miss any) ......


----------



## jacky mclean

Thanks for all that - I think I'm starting to get it. So can you tell me what do I type in on the internet to get the online shop? Will I be able to ring them?

You probably told me but can you tell me again how much is it?

I thought to get live TV you need a UK license?


----------



## Foot Ball

yes but they get this for u!!!


----------



## jacky mclean

tell me how....


----------



## Foot Ball

yes quentin but onlnne u have to click and click and click on links......until u get what u need


----------

